# Picture on your Posts?



## Dove

*I miss the What Do You Look like thread we started...if we can't keep it going guys, how about re-sizing your picture and keeping it on your post? 
Any comments???*


----------



## pdswife

I'd love that..
I managed to figure out how to put the heart under my name but,
I can't seem to  add any photo or graphics to this box.   Help!!!!


----------



## MJ

pdswife1 said:
			
		

> I'd love that..
> I managed to figure out how to put the heart under my name but,
> I can't seem to  add any photo or graphics to this box.   Help!!!!


When GB comes on, he can help you. He's good with pics.


----------



## GB

The best way I have found is to use an image hosting website. HERE is a good one. All you need to do is save the image you want to post to your desktop or some other place on your computer where you can find it, then go to the website I just posted. Use the browse button to find the pic you just saved. Then click the Host It button. A screen will pop up which will give you a bunch of codes. One of them will be specifically for posting on message boards like this one. Then all you need to do is copy that code and paste it into a message here and your picture should show up once you post the message. If you still have trouble then let me know and I will try to walk you through it better.


----------



## wasabi

*Just testing......

[/url][/b]

[b] Hope this works:

[img]http://img188.exs.cx/img188/4746/photolibrary040vy.jpg*

It works! Thanks GB!


----------



## GB

What an adorable face


----------



## wasabi

*Thanks, that's my baby, Koapaka.*


----------



## kitchenelf

AWWWWWWWWWW - wasabi - what a beautiful baby!!!!


----------



## kitchenelf

And this one is her centerfold pose  :roll:


----------



## Dove

*Elf! How many times do I have to tell you to turn Isabella over! all the blood is running into her ears! Poor baby, I'll just have to come get her and bring her back home with me.
  *


----------



## Dove

*Wasabi,
Wouldn't Dove and Paka make beautiful "music" together???   *


----------



## wasabi

*Our grandbabies would be magnificent!*


----------



## Hungry

*What happened Herman??*

Now both pics and both messages are posted.

 Ole, HUNGRY is calling you to dinner.   

Back to the drawing board!!  

I really wanted this smaller and to be displayed by my name when posting messages.

Charlie


----------



## wasabi

*Hungry, you are adorable.  *


----------



## Dove

*Come on guys, I was serious about a picture off you..   that way we know who is posting by what they look like. Be nice or grandma Marge will be upset..she just wants to know all of you by YOUR sweet faces..Please........
Marge*


----------



## kitchenelf

HERE IS MAX......







AND HERE IS MAX ON MORPHINE!


----------



## wasabi

*Max, hope you're on the mend.*


----------



## Dove

*Now you have the idea Elf..but we want YOUR cute picture...I think Max is the greatest but doubt that he would want us looking at him in pain..poor guy. Isabella is so loving..always giving kisses.
What about the one of the 4 of us in Napa? That was a good one of you and your DH. ( I call him the Bear because of his size and our little Elf.*


----------



## Anonymous

Well, isn't this a handsome foursome!!!!!  - I know it's a huge picture but it was so dark - I haven't figured out how to correct that yet!   Why it almost looks like Napa Valley!!!!  8)


----------



## kitchenelf

lol - I don't know why I was guest - I can't stay logged in!!!!!  I'm very happy I'm in a shadow!!!!   

That was a wonderful day!!!!!


----------



## wasabi

*What a bunch of beautiful people! I know Marge and Paul are a handsome couple,now I know that elf and her dh are also. May I ask one thing? "Where's the beef?" Are you done eating or waiting to be served? Love this pic, thanks.*


----------



## kitchenelf

lol wasabi - that was after we ate!  We had a great time - they are lovely people.  Michael was very taken with Paul's humor and just with him in general - we have two great men I can tell you that!  I know I've said it before but I'll say it again - when we saw them drive away we both cried for some reason.


----------



## wasabi

*I had to ask because that table was very clean. Have you gotten together again for another meal? I wish DC could all get together to break bread. What fun we would have....and the greenies cannot delete us when we misbehave. *


----------



## kitchenelf

LOL - Wouldn't it be great to somehow meet with everyone - you guys would be sitting there with your mouth's open listening to me run my mouth thinking .... well heck, she's worse than we are -   

And unfortunately no, we have not gotten together again - it's kind of difficult since we're holding down opposite sides of the US - but I hope soon.


----------



## wasabi

*elf, I knew there was a little  :twisted:  in you.   *


----------



## Hungry

wasabi said:
			
		

> *Hungry, you are adorable.  *



I'm making another stab at putting this pic in my profile so it will display at my name.

How about walk through?

How do I delete my messages?

Charlie


----------



## crewsk

Kitchenelf, it's nice to finally see your lovely face!


----------



## PA Baker

I'm so glad you posted that picture, Elf--it's always nice to put a face with a name!  And what a great photo of the four of you--you all look so relaxed and happy!


----------



## htc

crossing my fingers that this works...Here's a pic of me and my dog. she's in my pants to show how much weight I lost.. hahaha, she's so cute.


----------



## PA Baker

That's a great picture, htc!


----------



## htc

I can't post her pic w/o showing my other baby. He wore my hat and a sweater to stay warm while on a camping trip.


----------



## Dove

*Thanks Elf..but if it was resized I wouldn't look so big.. :twisted:  Can't believe the weight gain over the years of aging and diabetes..gotta blame it on something   Lets go back  to the age 16 picture...lol 
Now you all can see why we call her Elf and I call Michael "the Bear" I should say Gentle Ben.
*


----------



## wasabi

*elf, I just looked at that pic again.....your dh has cute dimples. You make a cute couple.  *


----------



## kitchenelf

Thanks wasabi - his face looks really red in that picture but his skin coloring is quite fair - to match his blond hair and Paul Newman eyes!  8) 

Marge, I had to make it that size - it's too dark to make smaller - none of us show up - at least this way you and Michael show up - Paul and I are hiding in the shadows!!!!!!!!


----------



## kitchenelf

htc - what cute babies!!!!!!!


----------



## htc

Thanks Elf. I do love my babies, they always make my pics look great  they are the star of the picture, I'm but a mere prop.


----------



## Anonymous

.......as it's been pointed out before on these boards htc - a mere _warm-blooded _prop


----------



## Dove

Elf, Then could you make me smaller or put me in the shadows???[/b]


----------



## kitchenelf

Here's Isabella with a hat on that someone made her - It's Christmas Eve - she's not REAL happy with her hat!


----------



## norgeskog

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> And this one is her centerfold pose  :roll:



adorable kitchennisse, I printed the pictures for my neighbor who also hs a doxie named Millie.


----------



## wasabi

*  Poor Isabella with her hat on. If looks could kill. She sure is cute.*


----------



## Hungry

*Time for lunch?*

This is the test.
Charlie
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++==
Hurray! It worked!

A  B I G Thank you to GB!   

Now maybe I can get to work and put up some interesting messages.

I've been spending as lot of time with the FoodSaver Group.  
Maybe I can vacuum some of the recieps I get from this site.

My first try was to vacuum left over Cheese Cake that my son-in-law made for Christmas.
I'm sure it will taste just as good SQUASHED.  Sure makes a small package vcuumed!  :P 

Charlie


----------



## GB

Looking good Charlie 

For vacuum packing the cheesecake, as I am sure you figured out by now, freeze it first. I would probably freeze it overnight. Then the next day you can vacuum pack it and it will not crush. I learned that the hard way (a few times). Well I say I learned it, but I really didn't. I just froze a banana cake that I put in the freezer for only a couple of hours first. It shrank to about half its size


----------



## Raine

You can see several pictures of me on our web site.







www.ebsbbq.com


----------



## GB

Great picture Rainee! What was the award for?


----------



## Raine

That was at the Jack Daniel’s World Championship Invitational Barbecue Contest and we placed in 5th in chicken and pork.  Don't remember which one that was.


----------



## GB

That is AWESOME!


----------



## mudbug

Thanks for sharing your pic and website with us, Rainee!


----------



## Raine

Hope you visit the web site, and check out the food pictures.


----------



## wasabi

> My first try was to vacuum left over Cheese Cake that my son-in-law made for Christmas.
> I'm sure it will taste just as good SQUASHED.  Sure makes a small package vcuumed!  :P



*Hungry, As we speak I have 4 pakages of vacuumed Cheesecake Factory cheescake in my freezer. It does taste just as good squashed. I froze the cheesecake first and then I vacuum sealed it so it wouldn't get as squashed..*


----------



## kitchenelf

I've got to get a food saver!!!!  wasabi - I LOVE frozen cheesecake - just let it melt in your mouth one luscious bite at a time!


----------



## wasabi

*Or just apply it directly to your hips. That's where my cheesecakes end up eventually.*


----------



## Dove

Wasabi,
It tastes much better when you let it work it's self down to your hips..LOL
Marge


----------



## wasabi




----------



## Dove

*How did we get from A Picture On Your Post to cheesecake???????

As you see each time my post shows up, so do I.  that is what I ment by a picture on your post. Doesn't anyone else want to do that so we all know who is posting?
Marge*


----------



## Anonymous

*RE imagehack photo hosting*



			
				GB said:
			
		

> The best way I have found is to use an image hosting website. HERE is a good one..


The link to www.imageshack.us looks good - almost too good to be true. I'm thinking of using it. What is your experienc with it? Are there any down sides to registering on that site (will I get junk mail, unsolicited ads?, that kind of thing?)

BTW, I did read their privacy policy but they also say "These Terms of Service are subject to change without prior warning." 

TIA


----------



## GB

*Re: RE imagehack photo hosting*



			
				Anonymous said:
			
		

> GB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best way I have found is to use an image hosting website. HERE is a good one..
> 
> 
> 
> The link to www.imageshack.us looks good - almost too good to be true. I'm thinking of using it. What is your experienc with it? Are there any down sides to registering on that site (will I get junk mail, unsolicited ads?, that kind of thing?)
> 
> BTW, I did read their privacy policy but they also say "These Terms of Service are subject to change without prior warning."
> 
> TIA
Click to expand...


It is not required to register to use the site. You should not get and span, spyware, junk mail or anything. You can just drop your photo into it and it will give you the code you need to use depending on how you want to use the photo (sending a link to friends, posting on a chat site, making a thumbnail, etc.).

I have only had positive experiences with that site.


----------

